# My Ideapad K1 Dosn't Work



## shmn (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello.
I hope that anybody can help me.
I tryed to put new rom on my K1 but something goes wrong. At the moment I cant turn on my K1. When I turn on I can see only Logo Lenovo on screen and the K1 is rebot and again the same. How can I put to Download folder new OTA ??
I im beginer so please if somebody can just explain everything.


----------



## djmwj (Oct 21, 2011)

you can go through the messy root guide and setup it that way...


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Go into recovery mode to where you can flash an image. Flash the stock image and all other disk image files needed in order to run. You will have to reroot but at least it is the safe way to get back to a previous safe point in the devices life. Perhaps you try flashing the wrong rom? Such as a rom for A1 or TPT. It could possibly even be that the userdata.img file is not present or corrupt.


----------



## traihan (Dec 30, 2011)

Not to steal the post. I have the same problem. I tried rooting by different method (eg K1-V2) except the the"messy method". Did not work. After nvflash is started, it creates, formats, uploads couples of file, no errors, but still restarts and cycles thru lenovo screen (does not go up to nvdia screen).

It seems like it may not be writing to the hard drive at all - it the hard drive write protected?

What can I do next. megaload is down. Can not download the messy files.

What can I try next?

Thanks for any help.

To the OP: was your problem fixed?


----------



## gallahad2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Try the CWM + Rom posted here. Your K1 doesn't have to be able boot to install the new rom, just boot into the recovery mode. Just follow the instructions and it'll work again.
http://rootzwiki.com...m-120109-build/


----------

